# How often do HWHV bitches come into season



## alski (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi - first post here so please be gentle with me ! We have a Wirehaired Viszla bitch who had her first season at 15 months, so quite late. Was wondering how frequently thereafter we can expect her to come into season / heat. 

Any advice appreciated, thanks


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi,and welcome to the forum.
I have two smooth vizslas but I've had lots of bitches ( of different breeds) through out my life time.
I would say the average bitch has a season every six months. But it can be yearly, or every nine months, or very erratically.
My v bitch is just having her second season aged three.
So,I'm afraid you'll just have to wait and see.
Don't get freaked out by your girlys season,it just means you have to be inventive with exercising them. As in,taking them to remote places to run. Or later than other dog walkers,or earlier!


----------



## alski (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you think that because she took long time for first season we can read anything into that ? 

The reason we're trying to work it out is because we're have to be away for 2 weeks at Easter and were planning to have her live in with a professional dog minder. However that would be problematical if she comes into season (which will be 7 months since her first one) and I'm pretty sure it would be difficult to find kennels that would take her.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi aiski and welcome to the forum. I am so excited that we have another wire-haired vizsla to add to the forum, we are definitely a minority - just disappointed that you didn't post some pictures.

Where do you live, I am guessing the UK as wirehaired vizslas are even rarer in the US than the UK?
I have a 14 month old wirehaired boy called Boris.

Sorry to digress from your question. Vida is absolutely right every bitch is different and some come into season around six to nine months and others much later. We have a lovely bitch who comes on the Surrey Vizz Whizzes and she has just turned 2 and still hasn't come into season. Her owner is quite concerned about it, but her vet said not to worry some bitches are very late. The bitches I have had usually have a season every 6 months but as vida says, that can vary too.

Pictures Please


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my wirey is like clockwork with her seasons, every 7 months and she's only 20 months old now, so expecting her next season soon


----------



## alski (Feb 28, 2013)

hotmischief said:


> Hi aiski and welcome to the forum. I am so excited that we have another wire-haired vizsla to add to the forum, we are definitely a minority - just disappointed that you didn't post some pictures.
> 
> Where do you live, I am guessing the UK as wirehaired vizslas are even rarer in the US than the UK?
> I have a 14 month old wirehaired boy called Boris.
> ...


Thanks for responses - the answer seems to be wait and see ! 

I'm interested as to what the Surrey Vizz Whizzes are, as we're actually in Surrey ! Have also attempted to post a couple of pics of our Wire - Saffie.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Brilliant, I live on the borders of Berkshire, Hampshire and Surrey so belong to both the London & Surrey Vizslas and the Surrey Vizslas on Facebook.

They are both great groups - I have made some lovely friends and now organise the monthly whizzes for the Surrey Group. We are meeting up tomorrow the 2nd March at Frensham Little Ponds for a walk in the morning. If you feel like joining us there will be two other wirey bitches and my wirey boy - possibly more and load of smoothies. The dogs have a fantastic time, and it is wonderful to see them chasing and playing with each other. The adults have a great time chatting and some of us go for a pub lunch after.

If you are on FB just do a search for the Surrey Vizslas. If you would like to come tomorrow you would be very welcome, just let me know and I will give you details of car park and time.

Saffie is gorgeous do hope you will come on a whizz, I would love to meet both of you.


----------



## alski (Feb 28, 2013)

hotmischief said:


> Oh Brilliant, I live on the borders of Berkshire, Hampshire and Surrey so belong to both the London & Surrey Vizslas and the Surrey Vizslas on Facebook.
> 
> They are both great groups - I have made some lovely friends and now organise the monthly whizzes for the Surrey Group. We are meeting up tomorrow the 2nd March at Frensham Little Ponds for a walk in the morning. If you feel like joining us there will be two other wirey bitches and my wirey boy - possibly more and load of smoothies. The dogs have a fantastic time, and it is wonderful to see them chasing and playing with each other. The adults have a great time chatting and some of us go for a pub lunch after.
> 
> ...


New to all this but I think I've sent a PM. If not please send me one with time and location for Frensham walk tomorrow as we're only 5 mins away and my wife would love to join with Saffie.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Done, Can't wait to meet you both. Saffie will have the time of her life - vizslas galore


----------



## Dolly & Lolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Vida said:


> Hi,and welcome to the forum.
> I have two smooth vizslas but I've had lots of bitches ( of different breeds) through out my life time.
> I would say the average bitch has a season every six months. But it can be yearly, or every nine months, or very erratically.
> My v bitch is just having her second season aged three.
> ...


Hi, I've just seen this conversation. My vizsla girl had her first season at 11 months and now nothing, it was reassuring to see your girl didn't have her 2nd for a long time. Is this usual?


----------

